# Custom Keycaps



## SOFSKY (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

habe im Internet ein Bild von einer Tastatur mit Custom Keycaps und würde mir so etwas gerne selbst zulegen.
Habe jedoch bisher nichts vergleichbares gefunden (zumindest in Europa).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Seite aus Amerika bietet solche Keycaps zwar an, aber Versand und Zoll wäre mir zu teuer bzw. zu viel Aufwand.
Counter Strike CS:GO custom backlight keycaps
Ich selbst benutze momentan eine Corsair Strafe RGB MX Silent.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, wo man solche Keycaps in Europa bestellen kann.

MfG,
Sofsky


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2017)

Hi,

willkommen in der Hölle...äh... im Dschungel der Tastenkappen Wie du auf dem Bild siehst gibt es so etwas z.B. bei Massdrop. Wenn du 'ne Kreditkarte hast kannst du dir aus UK z.B. mal MechSupply — Products angucken. Aus Deutschland (nicht wundern, ist fast alles in englisch) gibt es CandyKeys Mechanical Keyboard Store CandyKeys - The Ultimate Mechanical Keyboard Store z.B.

Aber du mußt auch wissen > oft sind die Tasten, gerade bei solchen Spezial Sachen im ANSI Layout, wenn dich das nicht stört... dann ist oft monatelanges warten angesagt UND allein die Tastenkappen können den Kaufpreis deiner Tastatur übersteigen..
du kannst auch mal im CB Forum gucken, da gibt's ein paar nette (und verrückte)  MechaLiebhaber, die sich austauschen bzw. dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können.

Bei News Archive - Mecha-Blog gibt's auch immer mal News zu interessanten Sachen. 

DANN, gerade bei  deiner Corsair ist die unterste Tastenreihe NICHT mit solchen Tasten kompatibel, da Corsair der Meinung ist einen eigenen "Standard" fahren zu müssen. D.h. andere Tastatur oder unterste Reihe so belassen wie sie ist oder, wenn überhaupt möglich/vorhanden, extra Keys kaufen..

Grüße 

ps.: der Aufwand "Lohnt" sich, wenn du die Tasten bzw. einzelne haben möchtest;, wirst du kaum drum herum kommen außerhalb Europas zu bestellen


----------



## JackA (10. Februar 2017)

Ich sag zu Corsair und Tastenkappenwechsel nichts mehr. Soll jeder selbst seine Erfahrungen sammeln. Hab oft genug davor gewarnt :p.
Wenn du nur die orangenen Tastenkappen wechseln willst, dann gehts.
Haupttasten bekommt man z.B. bei Aliexpress ähnliche.


----------



## SOFSKY (15. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps. Werde es mir mal in Ruhe anschauen.
Da ich nur einzelne Tasten austauschen möchte, werde ich eventuell sogar in Amerika bestellen.
Das Corsair andere Maße zum Teil hat, habe ich schon gesehen.

@JackA$$: Weswegen würdest du mir vom Tastenkappenwechsel abraten? Irgendwelche besonderen Gründe?


----------



## JackA (15. Februar 2017)

Ich rate nicht vom Tastenkappenwechsel ab, ich empfehle es sogar.
Ich rate nur von Mechas ab, die keinem Standard-Layout entsprechen, zu denen die Corsair gehören, denn das macht das Tastenkappen wechseln, dank der Modifier-Reihe, zu einem Trauerspiel (mehr oder weniger).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

